# Middle of cycling and I was wondering..



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

My ammonia dropped to 0pmm (have re-dosed to 2ppm), nitrite is 2ppm and nitrate is 40ppm, so what do I do now? Do I just continue to wait until the nitrites drop to zero?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. If you are not using bottled bacteria, expect them to climb before they drop.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

I used seachem stability for the first 7 days but I did a large water change when my nitrites exceeded 5ppms. So I'm thinking I lost those bacteria since the water change. I'm 14 days in my cycle..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well they need to be zero. I don't know how to predict if bottled bacteria is involved. Are you adding ammonia to 2ppm daily?


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes, I have to dose daily since ammonia drops to .25 or .0 everyday.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

First cycling ever so I didn't know not to use stability by seachem. I'm following the steps from this article: http://spec-tanks.com/how-to-fishless-c ... -aquarium/


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try this one from the Cichlid-forum Library.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... _cycle.php

It is not bad to use bottled bacteria, but not sure how good it is either. I just don't know how to predict what will happen when it is involved.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

this part is what I need to be doing but it will be tough having to do daily water changes of 30%.

"Here is what your daily routine going forward will look like:

• Test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.
• Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change.
• Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.
• Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change.
• Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.

"The daily tests of nitrite will let you know the effect of the water changes on the nitrite level. You are looking for a zero reading, of course, but that can take a while. Only test for nitrite once per day, about the same time each day. Again, do not test any longer for ammonia."


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You said your nitrite was 2ppm. So you can leave it go an extra day.

This is in the next part of the article: Make an effort to keep nitrite down below 5ppm by way of small, partial water changes.

Are you using a Python to change the water?


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

No I'm using buckets and a hose from outside when I've done a 70% change. When I measure my nitrites the color in the vial doesn't match up with the chart but it it is in the 1-2ppm range it seems.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK well you don't want to go too low because the nitrites are feeding the bacteria you are trying to grow at this point. But you will want to get a python so you can match the water temps. Ongoing and now. The bacteria grow better is the water is on the warm side.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

I warm the water in buckets when I do regular water changes, I use a digital thermometer to measure the water temperature, and I'm not so sure a python will connect to my old bathroom faucet. I was instructed to do a 70% water change if the nitrites hit 5ppms in the other fishless cycling guide but I won;t do that again. I read the guide you showed me and I see some overlap between the two but I am following yours now. The fishless cycling guide you suggested spells it out better and has details not included in the one I was using.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But also it is much easier (even if you have to change or add a faucet somewhere) to do water changes with a Python...even when you are doing them once/week.

I use my basement laundry tub faucet which I made sure was Python friendly and had hot and cold. Also I have a 50 foot Python and it has no problem pumping water from basement to first floor.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

I just bought a python on Amazon it will be here tomorrow. I hope the faucet adapter will work with my sink..


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

Check this articel out, the color the new guy is getting is what I keep getting so am I stallled? https://www.myaquariumclub.com/is-my-fi ... 11314.html


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see any color, I would not rely on the post. There is no special color for being stalled. Has it been six weeks since you first added ammonia? How many days has it been?


----------

